# Just got a vw cc and need some information please. Will apreciate answers



## Turqui (Jan 25, 2014)

I just purchased a VW CC 2012, with 38K miles, this car its under factory warranty for power train; so i have 2 questions please:
I like to use full syntetic oil and at the dealer the service is very expensive; so,
1-Do i have to take it to a VW dealer for oil changes in order to have record and mantain the remaining of the factory warranty?
2-Im in florida,hot summers,so If i decide to doit my self, its mobil 1 accepted by vw specs? 5-30 ok?
3-do i have to buy the oil filter at the dealer only?
Any inputs on the warranty question and oil type will be apreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

If you're in Florida, just run 10w-40 when it's mild and 15w-40 when it's hot. I'd change about 5k with normal dino oil like Pennzoil or Quaker State, 2x a year is simple and effective.

I assume you are running the 6cyl, because if you have the 2.0T, you need a synthetic 5w-40. If you want a more specific recommendation, just ask.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

This is the 2.0T filter I'm using now. $9 shipped. It has long-life media, which is the only "spec". I usually leave it on for 2 5k oil changes.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008DDZ0W4/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here are the filters for the 3.6, they are all fine. The Hastings for $12 would be my pick. maybe the BOSCH Premium or the Fram. They all will work fine.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*502 oil*

if it's under warranty you need to use a vw 502 spec oil and keep records. it does not need to be done by vw. 5w-40 is good year round just about anywhere.


----------



## Turqui (Jan 25, 2014)

*What about mobil 1, good choice? Also what about tranny?*

I have the 2.0 T 4 cyl,i just got it through a friends dealer licence at the auction, the cas has a very cleqn oil like it was just changed by the seller, aniway i want to change it so i can make sure it has the correct oil since i dont know what type of oil they put inside.
so, for the oil change, its mobil 1 any good?
5-30 or 5-40 for the hot fl summer?
What about transmission oil change; its done how often? 
Some transmission shops dont recomend changing trany oil; why?
The car its going to be 40k miles, whats the scheduled manteinence VW recomends and how much is it average?
This is my first vw so im just getting to know the car and its habits,I noticed that wen i put the car in drive or reverse it has like a 1 second delay,is that normal?
Also they stole at the auction one of the bottons of the radio, besides dealer,where can i get it?

Thanks to all.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Mobil 1 5w-40 is a great choice, but I only see it at Wal*Mart in 4q jugs, making it a lil more money that the 5q jugs. It's called "TDT" or Turbo Diesel and Truck and may not be stacked in with the other Mobil 1. They have the Approved Mobil and Castrol 0w-40 there too.

You have to decide if you want the heavier oil or lighter 0w-40. A lot of people run Shell Rotella 5w-40 which is at Walmart and most auto chains. Don't use Mobil 1 5w-30. There is a High-Miles Mobil 1 line, from which the 10w-30 would be great for you, a thick 30 that <would> easily meet VW specs, carrying the generic Euro spec "A3", which VW 502 is based on.. Most 30 weight oils are made thin, as thin as a 20 weight, in reality. In Europe, that's called an "A5" oil, thinner, but just as "good". I routinely use thin 30 weight oils in my 2.0T, but do lab testing to check the wear rates. It works great in winter, but you want a 5w-40 or similar A3 oil.

Other guys in your CC Forum can help you with the other little things, this is just oils and lube here. If you browse Wal Mart, you'll see the widest selection of oils at the best price. They can also do your changes for you, iirc they carry the filter now, or you can byo. Any of those oils are fine. M1 5w-40 or 10w-30 HiMiles would be my pic for your climate and the fact you don't want to deal with burning oil.

Wha I said about dino oils only applies to non-turbos. I use dino oil in everything from my Q5 3.2 to my Porsche.


----------

